# HELP! Center console removal?



## racer33 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just picked up a '99 Sentra that needs... NEEDS.... to have the carpet replaced. It was pretty easy to remove the seats, bottom seatbelt anchors, and rearward portion of the center console. BUT, the method to remove the forward part of the center console eludes me. How is this done? I can't see any bolts or screws except for the ones along the sides, but it seems like something has it held securely. Is there something under the shift boot? And how do I get that off if I need to? Any help is greatly appreciated. I need to get this nasty, stinky, moldy, just-plain-SCARY carpet out of this thing and get my drivers seat back into it this weekend, or it'll be a long walk to work Monday. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Underneath the parking brake handle theres a little cover with 2 screws did you get that one?


----------

